# What Sales Best In Your Area,Comb Honey,Are Straight Honey?



## Hee Haw (Mar 23, 2006)

Most people are asking for comb honey in my area this year,N.Ga. I thought it would be interesting to see which sells best in your area.
I was thinking of asking $1.oo more for comb honey,whats your thoughts?


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Dec 1, 2002)

I would charge $5 or $6 for a 12oz box of comb. Not many people are doing it these days but I sell 100 to 1 extracted over comb.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We have a very few customers who want cut comb honey. Many want extracted but we do sell a bunch, I mean a whole bunch of combo honey. Combo honey is 1 inch by 4 inch strips put in a pint jar and extracted honey poured over it.
We sell a pint (1 1/2 pounds for $5.00) We sell combo honey for $7.00 and nobody blinks an eye.
Cut comb sells for $5.00 a block.

 Al


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

The best seller around here is Comb honey, until the Snow birds get here ,Then its 50/50. Thats about 4 cases A month ,Just in sales to indiviules. Theres one person who buys 6 gallons A year.


----------



## Hee Haw (Mar 23, 2006)

After doing a little research,I should have listed this as chuck honey,or combo honey, as Al mentioned. It is honey poured over cut comb in a jar.This is what most customers are asking for here. Thanks


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

Just $1 more for comb, think of your cost! Think of it in terms of honey lost by bees replacing wax, equipment costs, and time. It's worth a lot more than $1 imo.

Here raw honey is the big seller by far. Rare to get someone who wants comb.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

We have did 4 medium frames of comb honey this year. 3 of those frames go into the combo honey $2.00 over the cost of extracted for the same pint. One frame is left just for those people who requested it in advance. That is about 3 little boxes.

 Al


----------

